# black rat snake



## mattellis2 (May 23, 2010)

i heard the dogs making a fuss a little while ago, and went outside to find this guy next to the garage.  just a black rat, but he must have been about 5.5' long.  i turned him loose after my wife snapped a couple of pictures.

-matt


----------



## dawg2 (May 23, 2010)

Looks like you are about to pinch his head off

That is a nice one.  They are out now for sure.


----------



## Hoss (May 23, 2010)

Good sized one.  Thanks for sharing the shots of it.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 23, 2010)

Lots of heft to that one too!


----------



## quinn (May 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like you are about to pinch his head off



That's how i would hold him too1Great capture.


----------



## mattellis2 (May 23, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like you are about to pinch his head off



didn't want to get bit, even if he is a "good" snake...lots bacteria rolling around in that mouth of his.

he was incredibly strong for his size.

-matt


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 23, 2010)

Nice capture and release


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2010)

Awesome capture!


----------

